# Jugalans hindsi skin sensitization



## BlueRider (Sep 20, 2007)

I am a furniture maker and have been milling my own wood for almost 15 years. Until recently I have only milled one claro walnut (jugalans hindsi) And I have known that I have a respitory allergy to the dust. 

The reason for this post is that I now have developed a skin sensitization which has rapidly and dramaticly incresed in severity. I have been milling part of an orchard of claro walnut that is the old style with the english grafted at the bolle and have been averaging one day of milling every week or two for several months. three weeks ago I developed a mild rash that went away after a couple of days. It was pretty hot and I thought that may have contributed to the rash. The next time out it was more pronounced and after a few days the skin on my wrists flaked off. this last exposure was about half the time of the previous and the weather was much cooler. I now have what looks and feels like second and third degree chemical burns on the backs of my hands wrists and half way up my fore arms.

If anyone has any remedy that would prevent this type of reaction and allow me to mill more walnut I would love to hear it untill then I will be covered in aloe vera gel.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never even heard of a claro walnut....but the many black walnuts trees we have here give me the same type of rash, though yours sounds much more severe. 

Anytime your cutting wet wood, or sweating, and getting sawdust on your skin you'll be subject to the reaction. There may be something out there to prevent it, but I've never heard of it. Best thing is to wear long sleeves and gloves, and keep all that toxic sawdust off your skin. As badly as you seem to react to it, probably need to wear a mask too.


----------



## BlueRider (Sep 21, 2007)

*claro walnut vs california walnut*

Claro walnut is often incorectly referd to as california walnut, thats why I included its latin name. California walnut (juglans hindsi californica)is native to the southern portions of the state and is more shrub like with multiple trunks and a mature height of around 30' Claro walnut is native to 4 places in northern California and can reach heights in excess of 50'. Because of its natural disease resistance and hardyness claro is the prefered root stock for most orchard growers. the curent trend is to graft the english onto the claro about 1' above ground level. the old style that I refered to is where multiple grafts are made as branches.

There is a third type of walnut in claifornia that is often refered to a paradox or bastigone. it is a natural cross of claro and english. The reason it is called paradox is that the wood is inbetween english and claro in color yet it is harder than either of the two parent trees. 

Claro walnut lumber is thought by many to be the best walnut in the world for its color and figure. This is no doubt subjective.


----------

